# [Solved] kernel sources "verlagern"

## Treborius

hallo,

ich würde gerne meinem gentoo system mitteilen, das es bei einem update der kernel-sources

diese nicht in /usr/src/ speichert, sondern woanders hin ...

ständiges kopieren nervt, geht das irgendwie?

danke im vorraus 

Treb

----------

## Klaus Meier

Es ist aber sehr wichtig, dass du unter /usr/src/linux eine .config Datei hast, weil einige Programme von Kerneleinstellungen abhängig sind. Wo genau und warum willst du sie denn wo anderes haben? Wenn du sie auf einer anderen Platte oder Partition hast, dann verlinke das doch einfach.

----------

## r3tep

Mir fällt da folgendes ein:

1. Portage beim installieren der Sources den Pfad manuell übergeben. Das am Besten in ein Skript packen, so dass Du es nicht jedesmal neu eintippseln musst.

2. Ein lokales Overlay anlegen und dort ein modifiziertes eBuild erstellen.

----------

## sirro

Da du nicht angegeben hast warum du das da nicht haben willst, hier mal eine moegliche Loesung, die dir nur in einem Fall etwas bringt.

Wenn es aus Platzgründen ist: Mounte einfach ein anderes Verzeichnis dahin.

----------

## think4urs11

Du kannst natürlich auch /usr/src/ als symlink dorthin zeigen lassen wo letztlich die Kernelsourcen liegen

----------

## cryptosteve

... und jetzt warten wir alle gespannt auf die Antwort des OP, was er eigentlich bezweckt.  :Smile: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Steve` wrote:*   

> ... und jetzt warten wir alle gespannt auf die Antwort des OP, was er eigentlich bezweckt. 

 

Nachdem man ihm jetzt dreimal geraten hat, einen Link anzulegen....

----------

## Treborius

danke, sym-link *hand an kopf* das ich darauf nicht gekommen bin

sinn ist folgender : 

system hat eine normale harddisk und eine compact flash

ich möchte eigentlich sowenig bewegliche daten wir möglich haben

==> kernel sources soll auf die hd

/usr soll aber auf der sd bleiben

danke nochmal

----------

## mv

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Es ist aber sehr wichtig, dass du unter /usr/src/linux eine .config Datei hast

 

Das hilft hier zwar Treborius nicht, aber unter Gentoo ist es nicht wichtig, dass die .config Datei unter /usr/src/linux steht: Sie muss im Directory $KBUILD_OUTPUT stehen. Und die Sourcen müssen im Directory $KERNEL_DIR liegen. Der Default für beides ist nur /usr/src/linux, aber für viele Dinge ist es günstiger, diese beiden Directories zu trennen. Das wird von allen Ebuilds in Gentoo unterstützt, außer (leider) den *-sources; deshalb hilft es eben Treborius nicht, denn er will ja gerade das umändern.

----------

